# HELP HELP HELP



## BillieJeAn (Dec 4, 2011)

I fed waffles. I decided I'd give her a little treat and have her a bit of a ray egg yolk. 
She ate it really fast. 
No it's coming out of her nose and mouth. What do I do? What's going on? 
I'm so scared. I'm seriously shaking


----------



## jmulley6 (Dec 4, 2011)

This happened to mine with chicken livers before. Scary 
just relax. Give her a drink and everything should be fine.


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2011)

Is she acting normal otherwise?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 4, 2011)

I put her by water as soon as I saw it happen. 

Yes she is, she's breathing a bit heavy and was kind of kicking her feet, keeping her head picked up very high. 

She seems okay now. Still breathing pretty heavy


----------



## jd61285 (Dec 4, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> I put her by water as soon as I saw it happen.
> 
> Yes she is, she's breathing a bit heavy and was kind of kicking her feet, keeping her head picked up very high.
> 
> She seems okay now. Still breathing pretty heavy



BillieJeAn
Your private messages are full it won't allow anyone to send messages to you.


----------



## Aiion (Dec 4, 2011)

That happened to me with a horn worm last week. I did a lot of reading and found out that it is common for liquid to come out of their noses after they drink. I suppose anything liquid can come out their nose. Also their stomachs are really close to there lungs and compress the lungs when they eat too much, so they can appear to have breathing difficulties for a minute, though nothing to really worry about. '

I also panicked and proceeded to do hours of research. Your tegu should be just fine.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 4, 2011)

Aiion said:


> That happened to me with a horn worm last week. I did a lot of reading and found out that it is common for liquid to come out of their noses after they drink. I suppose anything liquid can come out their nose. Also their stomachs are really close to there lungs and compress the lungs when they eat too much, so they can appear to have breathing difficulties for a minute, though nothing to really worry about. '
> 
> I also panicked and proceeded to do hours of research. Your tegu should be just fine.



Wow thanks. That makes me feel a lot better. 
She went and hid so I hope she's okay 
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 4, 2011)

Your tegu is fine, same thing has happened to me when feeding uncooked eggs, I prefer cooking them now but not because of this. Mine would stick his mouth into the liquid of the egg and literally engulf the liquid(they LOVE eggs) and im assuming they dont get much air while doing this so I think the liquid coming out of the nose is something thats allowing them to get some air again. Like I said ive seen it before and never saw any problems, signs of problems, or anything abnormal or different. No need to panic


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 4, 2011)

As said before, if your gu is acting fine, you're in the clear. My reds use to gulp down loads of water and it would come out of their noses when they'd drink too fast, sometimes they just get overly excited. Never had it happen with eggs though because I always have them cooked. Your gu should be fine though.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was almost in tears because I thought something terrible was happening. I'm so thankful for this website and all of your help


----------

